# Please explain buying from Shapeways



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

During the dead of last winter, I looked at Shapeways and saw lots of 24th scale figures, seems most were women for some reason, but that is OK. I really didn't see if there was a way to search for a particular type of figure and just not sure about buying from that place. There seemed to be lots of figures to chose from, but do't have time to pour through pages of figures to see if there is anything I could use. So any of you guys have any great insight on Shapeway figure shopping?

Doug


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I concluded their "search" was seriously lacking when I last visited - so it was difficult to find anything specific. I have never bought anything from them.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

It is confusing. There are well over 5000 items listed under G scale accesories. I kind of doubt it. I did see some caboose leaf springs that will fit USA Bettendorf trucks. So I did a search on G scale leaf springs and it did bring them up. I guess if you have something specific you are looking for it will find it if they have it. Otherwise it's just go page by page to see what they have.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Very inconvenient for the search. But I did end up buying a K-27 pilot cow catcher that is pretty nice.

Jason


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

There are some neat items but you almost have to just scroll through them.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

I've bought game miniatures and space model detail parts via Shapeways but have yet to buy any railroad merchandise. Yes, the search function could be vastly improved; which would require the participation of the designers from all the various countries in labeling, categorizing, naming, identifying, their items to a universal standard.
Then again, perhaps we are all now spoiled by what Google has developed.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Shapeways printed Fishplates for me, I just had to tell them the size of the track, came out very nice. LiG


----------

